
Show HN: Measure the cost of Kubernetes containers/services in real-time - AjayTripathy
https://github.com/kubecost/cost-model
======
ttul
How does this compare with Cloudability and others?

~~~
webb
Today kubecost is different in a number of ways 1) open source with easy
installation 2) exclusively focused on kubernetes-centric infrastructure and
3) offers a fully deployed solution.

